# How good is your imagination ?



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2020)

*"You discover treasures where others see nothing unusual."
*
That was in a fortune cookie my wife got at a local restaurant that she saved for me,
because she said it fits me perfectly.

I _do _take unusual photographs occasionally, but I always thought that was just my mom reincarnated in me.
( she was a professional photographer 1944 - 1991 rip )

_Dolphin clouds 2013_

_It's funny that if I'd taken this a few seconds sooner it would have been perfect, but on the other hand, almost as soon as I took it ( this was from my phone btw) like 20 seconds after , the clouds rearranged back to just being clouds . One of those right place at the right time moments._


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 14, 2020)

Here's one of my favorite sky photos^

As for fortune cookies, my favorite is getting one that says something like
"You will come across a small fortune"

Like the one I'm holding in my hand right now? Ha ha, self-fulfilling prophecy!


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2020)

emilynghiem said:


> ....
> 
> As for fortune cookies, my favorite is getting one that says something like
> "You will come across a small fortune"
> ...



I actually took a picture of it with my red Dean guitar.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2020)

Check out this moth that came to say hello last year...


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2020)

Baby cardinals.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2020)

Going by the pyramid in Memphis at different times.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2020)

Couldn't let this one go.


----------



## HannahBagrich (Jan 22, 2020)

This looks awesome!


----------



## the other mike (Jan 31, 2020)

Baby froggies.


----------



## Notsurprised (Jun 15, 2020)

emilynghiem said:


> Here's one of my favorite sky photos^
> 
> As for fortune cookies, my favorite is getting one that says something like
> "You will come across a small fortune"
> ...


Beautiful photo.  I need to ask, did you put this in photoshop to make the birds look like eyes and a smile?  If not, that's a damn good photo.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jun 15, 2020)

Notsurprised said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one of my favorite sky photos^
> ...



I found it online. It appears to be natural, because the photoshopped ones
tend to have several versions, this one doesn't. I got it from a photo program
that was offering choices of different still shots to use as screen savers etc.
So I looked it up and borrowed it. Looks real to me!


----------



## Notsurprised (Jun 15, 2020)

emilynghiem said:


> Notsurprised said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


----------

